
International Humanitarian Law and Cyber Operations During Armed Conflict [pdf] - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.icrc.org/en/download/file/108983/icrc_ihl-and-cyber-operations-during-armed-conflicts.pdf
======
DyslexicAtheist
highlights (by Lukasz Olejnik)
[https://twitter.com/lukOlejnik/status/1200364046287015937](https://twitter.com/lukOlejnik/status/1200364046287015937)

